# Extended Warranty



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure this has been kicked around before. Any thoughts on this? We will be picking up a used M/H Monday and just not sure what to do. Of course the salesman thinks it's a good idea!  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Feb 27, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

We carry the Good Sam version and have come out ahead on the $$$$$$$$$. Others say just put the  $$$in the bank and they come out ahead. My biggest fear is the motor and the transmission which are more $$$$ than I care to cover.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Feb 27, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

I bought the "Coach Only" coverage for my used motorhome.  Had one warranty repair on the generator which cost me the $40.00 deductible.  The other, expensive, generator repair was not covered because the only Generac-certified repair facility in Alaska would not call for pre-approval prior to doing the work.  So :question:  :question:  :question: I'm beginning to think it wasn't worth it.  Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## vanole (Feb 27, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

I had a EW through Prizm on both of my M/H's and have come out ahead on both.

Jeff


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

Thanks, We went ahead and got the extended warranty. The price wasn't that bad for the peace of mind.


----------



## vanole (Mar 1, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

Shadow,

Thats good news, hope you have a great enjoyment with your new purchase.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## try2findus (Mar 1, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

Congratulations Butch and Shirley!!!  Can't wait to see the new MH.  Hope that will be in October.   

I am sure you checked the heat...right?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

hey Butch PM with the company you went with. I am in the search for the EW, mine has expired and the renewal was way out of sight.


----------



## LEN (Mar 1, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

If anyone is interested for compairson I pay around $1500 a year. And it covers the whole coach with the exception of wearable items,tire,s brake pads, hoses, belts. It has covered ,slide roller, charge radiator. Of course there are/were a few things that did not come up to the deductible.

LEN


----------



## parrealty (Aug 14, 2011)

Re: Extended Warranty

If you don't mind my asking, who did you decide to go with.  We're having the same issue and have shopped around for the best price.  We found Naionwide Warranty and/or United States Warranty to be the least expensive with the most coverage (covers virtually everything).  Phoenix American, who the dealership wrote the policy with is almost 3 times more expensive ($6,000 versus $2,000).
Thank you.


----------



## Kanihai1950 (Jul 19, 2013)

We are looking at an extended warranty, too.  We pick up our coach the end of July and need to make a decision.  As newbies we're worried that if we don't purchase one that we'll end up with $$$$ in repairs for a used coach.  It's just that the one recommended by our sales guy seems like a lot of money.  He recommends USA Travel Care and we don't know if their rate is competitive or not?   Anyone out there that can vouch for this company?

Thanks, Connie and Frank


----------



## LEN (Jul 19, 2013)

More used car/RV sales points are making BIG dollars on the warranty coverage. Look at several online and READ the coverage. I am still with good Sam and they seem to cover what I read in the policy without question. Biggest thing is get pre-approvel is required, but most reliable repair shops know the right thing to do.

LEN


----------

